# Absolutely Disgusted !



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

Had to wait a couple days to post or the whole thing would have read " [email protected]#$$#&?>@#$#@!!!" 
I have been fishing for @ 35 years now and down here in Va. for the past 15 . Never have I seen such a disgusting display of stupidity in my life as I did sunday night at the CBBT Seagull Pier !  We arrived there about 8pm and headed out on the pier. The T was full and three pier carts out on the end. We took a spot about 3 light poles back and started fishing with plans on being there all night so no rush to squeeze in on the T . Shortly after we arrived 2 guys left the end after catching nothing more than Croaker or Skates. Later on another two left the end with apperently the same results. The last 2 remaining were maybe 18 - 20 years old at the most and continually bugging people for smokes and bait and whatever. It all started when a boat came near the pier ( If I had a Pin Rig off the end I probably would have been concerned but not real worried.) This one kid was a little further down the pier grubbin Butts and went running back to the end picking up a heaver that was not in the water and casting AT the boat ! ( His best efforts could not come close to the boat because he just couldn't cast ) He kept yelling @#%$?:$# at the boat and making a fool out of himself even though kids were around . We waited to move to the end to stay away from these antics. Then they catch a Skate and start Slamming it down on the pier over and over again seeing who can make the loudest noise. Then as they start packing up @ midnight , They start seeing how high they can make their Croakers bounce slamming them into the pier like the Skates ! They did this with about 6-8 croaker. This went on for awhile and then the Croaker they had in a fish bucket hanging from the pier they start throwing as high as they can into the air and watching them Slap down into the water and die as well . They finally left the end and as we moved down there you needed a rake to clean their mess off the pier ! They left food trays and empty ketchup packs and sodas all over the left side. Scattered fish heads and carcasses everywhere you looked . Half empty bags of Shrimp and Mullet they used for bait. ( I know it was them because this stuff was not there when the others left earlier ) What kills you is there are 2 trash cans no less than 10 feet from any spot out on the T . Also you were tripping on all the Birds nests these idiots cut off their reels . I am in no way a tree hugger but I do respect the life thats left in the Chesapeake Bay ! I fish the Piers and beaches here and N Carolina ( Whats left of them ) And I am the first to try and help others with their rigs and catches and help them improve their skills so when I see this senseless stupidity its no wonder we are loosing access to our best fishing spots because of a few Disrespectful and Ignorant people . For the others that were on the pier witnessing this I apologize for NOT throwing them over the rail !! The pier is usually a great place to kick back , meet people , and catch a mixed bag of fish at the same time . I learned Pin Rigging from the great group of fisherman that claim the T as there own so this killed me. Sorry for ramblin! I'm done now


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have delt with the same thing. Thats why I only go to Seagull on a midweek run.

We do the same thing, get there bout 9ish and work our way to the T around 2ish. By then we have bait for the morning already in the bucket.


----------



## phishn_c-circles (May 28, 2008)

thats a pretty sad show ya caught there, this too is why i go mid week or not at all......damn shame the fools and thieves(don't get me started) get ta run a muck on the piers


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thats a shame you had to put up with that ,were supposed to be able to go and enjoy ourselves but sometimes $hit happens... back in the day they may have hit the water or the road ,their choice from some guys I new back then that fished there alot.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

one reason I bought a boat!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Seagull is getting bad...gotta watch your back and keep an eye on your chit...:--|even the ones that look like tourons...


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

It's sad to say but we all have tales of woe about pier fishing . I've even had people move my rod out of the way so they could get my spot ( without asking ). As was said , don't get me started . BUT remember there are still alot of good nights !!!!!!!


----------



## Blackbird (Jun 18, 2005)

Unfortunately there are a few @ssholes who also like to fish when they are not otherwise making fools of themselves. Best advice, keep your distance unless you're a hell of a lot bigger and badder than I am!:--|


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

So with all that said...should I pack my .45 in my tacklebox when I head out to the piers?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's why I stick to the surf--too many idiots on most piers.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Singletjeff said:


> So with all that said...should I pack my .45 in my tacklebox when I head out to the piers?



Yep with 200 gr flyin ashtrays........

Me, I would have to say something. There is no need for that crap at all.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

So the logical question is, who do we complain to? I feel everyone's pain but I'm not one that wants to risk jail to make things right. Cops? Rangers? Pier owner? Just a thought.

I would hate to go out there and see some "feminine wash product" cause a fight and ruin everyone's night. I've seen it once before and there's just got to be a better way.


ooooooo ..... and that brings up the fact that I love these forums!!! Respect is the most important thing and these forums tout that as #1 and that's great!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya just want to go wear out an Ugly Stick on their backsides. 

Unless your ready to fight there is no need in arguing with the shallow end of the gene pool.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Agent VA said:


> So the logical question is, who do we complain to? I feel everyone's pain but I'm not one that wants to risk jail to make things right. Cops? Rangers? Pier owner? Just a thought.
> 
> I would hate to go out there and see some "feminine wash product" cause a fight and ruin everyone's night. I've seen it once before and there's just got to be a better way.
> 
> ...



This is true. Ya don't want to risk jail becuase they just ain't worth it. Still it wouldn't hurt to say something . But you do raise a question as to who to turn to for help.


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

I was going to call the #'s I have to report short fish being kept cause I figured what they were doing was worse ! But I figured around midnight on a sunday night they would be gone before anyone got out there. As far as size vs. better sense ..... I am no light weight and bounced in New York for years so taking them down would have been easy but common sense took over and I let them go and did not let it ruin my night of fishing. I guess I been lucky in 45 years not having run into this until now. Thousands more great experiences than bad out on the piers just saw no need for this behavior.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> This is true. Ya don't want to risk jail becuase they just ain't worth it. Still it wouldn't hurt to say something . But you do raise a question as to who to turn to for help.



Things like this happen all the time on ov pier. ie fish killing-bouncing (i cursed out one of my ex fishing buddies who started doing this one night), underage drinking-drunks, wife-child beatings. The one day i was annoyed by some of this behavior i said something to the staff. the reply i got was "Im sure they will leave soon, besides im stuck here behind this counter what can i do? "

throwing someone over a pier might be a very bad idea. what if they cant swim or go into hypothermia? your gonna be screwed. get a c.w.p and then speak your mind to the evildoers even if they have bigger poles or just do what flea says and fish on the beach.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, you could always bring a vidcam (you know, to catch a good fight with a big fish...) and have a friend surreptitiousely film them while you very politely ask them to stop. Then, when they become belligerent continue to be very polite. As soon as one makes a violent move you defend yourself. You now have video evidence that you did nothing to start the problem as you file charges. 

Or...you can just film it, getting real good shots of the guys faces (and their car to) then give the footage to PETA....

If this is really getting to be a problem, it may be time to get on the pier owners backs about increasing Security, even if they have to hire a uniformed armed officer to patrol the pier. I'm sure they'd rather lose the business of a couple of A-holes instead of the business of families.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I had that exact same experience one fall out there where I was tagging the little flounder I was getting. 

There was a sea mullet (whiting) bite going on, but in between whiting, some of these guys were getting the same 10" to 12" flounder that I was getting. Instead of just throwing them back, they were smashing them to death on the side of the pier and then throwing them back ... complaining that they were stealing their bait meant for the whiting.

Saw the same done to baby black tips in South Carolina on a pier for the same reason while watching folks fish for croaker and spot down there. 

I can't fathom that kind of behavior and can't believe I have to witness it a couple times every year.

THROW SOME BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I believe the bridge / tunnel comission has it's own state certified police department. That department should have authority over any and all incidents that happen on the complex. I do not fish the Seagull Pier; but, I'm sure that pressure could be brought by contacting the B/T police department and / or WAVY TV 10. JMHO


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

wolfva said:


> Or...you can just film it, getting real good shots of the guys faces (and their car to) then give the footage to PETA....
> 
> If this is really getting to be a problem, it may be time to get on the pier owners backs about increasing Security, even if they have to hire a uniformed armed officer to patrol the pier. I'm sure they'd rather lose the business of a couple of A-holes instead of the business of families.



I've got to disagree with you on this one; we don't need PETA or any other non sportsman group getting involved. They'd love some footage like that to help close yet another fishing area that we use. 

When you encounter this type thing either educate or steer clear. If they are violating VDMF regs call it in. 

We can police ourselves just fine. If I saw what you described they would have left with their tails tucked between their legs.

Walt


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

wolfva said:


> Or...you can just film it, getting real good shots of the guys faces (and their car to) then give the footage to PETA....


BAAADDDDD idea....give the film to the police or DNR / VDGIF, not PETA. PETA will take it to the media and say "Look what fishermen are doing! We must stop fishing!"


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

sand flea said:


> That's why I stick to the surf--too many idiots on most piers.


Yep. Sad, but true.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I would've kindly asked that group to swim back to the beach, and then started chumming like hell!


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

I would never even think of bringing PETA into it !!!! I do like the Chumming Idea while they swam back to shore opcorn:opcorn: I could watch that !!!


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

Now I'm disgusted! Maybe you could have taken the strength in numbers approach and gotten a concensus of remaining law abiding folks around you to confront them with you and your buddy...

I think I would have had to have called the cops or something... and then confronted them. I have confronted idiots on Harrisons pier before. It didn't exactly go well, no blows were thrown but it got heated and the guy left shortly after. 

I think alot of times these incidents are powered by beer muscles and showing off, but whatever it is -- it would be nice if we could all agree on a good way to handle it. That way, we could help police the spots and sport we love.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

You cant talk sence to a drunk or an idiot!I know that I probably would have said something.My wife say I have to sat something or die.But I do it with tact.Start talking to them about what they are catching and ask them what you should use,get on their good side(if you can find it)then tell them in a calm but stern voice that shouldn't waste good bait,and to give it to you.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Dude your wife is hard core to tell you to say something or DIE! Maybe she should go out to seagull and straighten some people out.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Sheesh folks, the PETA thing was a JOKE. Heck, I wouldn't piss on a Peta person if they were on fire. Might toss them a line if they were drowning, but only so they could thrash more and bring in the big fish....

Seagull Pier should be under the jurisdiction of the Chesepeake Bay Bridge Police Department, wouldn't hurt to file a formal complaint and ask if they can send a cop down there once in the while. Heck, it'd give them an excuse to buy a new Segway.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I fish peirs mostly by myself to many people most times for my kids dont want them to hook someone. A few times myself and a few other fishermen and fisherwomen have got together to get the guys to leave, you wouldnt believe how easy people change their behavior or who will back you when you react. I normally confront people when they are acting a fool, I dont do it looking for a fight, but to make them more aware of the way they act(must be the parent in me). Every time I have done it, I have turned around to see that other people had come to support me, but they just didn't want to be the first ones to say something. I have only had 2 guys in my 12 years of salt water fishing ever try to punch me, both were subdued and arrested for assult, dont know if they ever got fined or anything for there other actions.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## phishn_c-circles (May 28, 2008)

Contact the Bridge-Tunnel Police Department at 757-331-2960, just em tell theres a few guys clowning it up, they will at least make a stroll down to the end and the game warden loves making a trip out there on a short fish report theres no place ta hide


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I agree...I have them on speed dial...as well as the fish cops...


----------

